# Vitor What Happend



## ace (Aug 22, 2004)

After seeing How Vitor took out Randy Last Time.
I thought for sure it was going to be a replay.

Randy Coutor Used The Fence to Avoid Vitors Hard
Sky Rockets. Nice Job but it Made for a boring Fight

Whats Next for Vitor??? It's Back to the Drawing 
Board I Belive  He will come back Strong.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 23, 2004)

I didn't think it was a boring fight. The start wasn't that great but after when Vitor got busted open and there was blood everywhere then it started to be a great fight.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 23, 2004)

I absolutely Couture, but I am kinda tired of him. I would love to see Wanderlei Silva crush him. especially since it would make a triangle. Vitor beats silva, couture beats belfort,silva beats couture. it'd be great.


Good job Mr. Liddell!


----------



## ace (Aug 23, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I absolutely Couture, but I am kinda tired of him. I would love to see Wanderlei Silva crush him. especially since it would make a triangle. Vitor beats silva, couture beats belfort,silva beats couture. it'd be great.
> 
> 
> Good job Mr. Liddell!



I don't know if Silva can beat Randy 
But Silva was already in a triangel of sorts.

Belfort Stomped Silva ,Sakuraba took Belfort apart & Silva 
Ended Sak's Winning Streak against Brasilan Fighters.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 23, 2004)

a second triangle would be even better. Couture will probably beat Silva, but now I just want to see someone beat him.

I want to see more of My Favs. BJ Penn, Duane Ludwig, Carlos Newton, Frank Mir, and Daiju Takase.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 24, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> After seeing How Vitor took out Randy Last Time.
> I thought for sure it was going to be a replay.


You mean that eye injury?  You counted that as "took him out"?  puhhhhhlease.


----------



## MJS (Aug 24, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> You mean that eye injury?  You counted that as "took him out"?  puhhhhhlease.



I agree!  I wouldn't say that he 'took him out either.'  There certainly was nothing spectacular about that stoppage.  The fight was stopped because of the serious nature of the eye injury.  If the eye wasn't looked at ASAP, and Randy said it himself in the recent event, he could have had permanent damage to the eye.  

Unfortunately, I still haven't seen the entire fight, but as much as a fav. as Vitor might be, we need to remember that the majoirty of his wins were won very quick.  He IMO under estimated Randy big time!!!!  Randy was able to neutralize Belfort and got the win.  As for using the ring....its irrelavant because its part of the fight game.

Dont get me wrong, I think that Belfort is an awesome fighter, but as that old saying goes....."All good things must come to an end."  I'm sure he'll be back though.


Mike


----------



## MJS (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, I'm sitting here, watching the latest UFC.  I can comment better now that I've seen more of the championship fight.  While it may have seemed boring to some, Randy had total control of Vitor against the fence.  Vitor was not able to use one of his strengths, that being his punches.  During that clinch, he really didnt do much, while Randy however, was throwing knees, working for a better position in the clinch, and obviously it paid off because he took Vitor down.  

Again, we all want to see lots of action, and the fights prior to that gave us some awesome KO's.  But, we still need to remember that Randy showed great skill in that clinch.

Mike


----------



## ace (Aug 25, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> You mean that eye injury?  You counted that as "took him out"?  puhhhhhlease.



The Glove did not Slam Against Randys Face all By it Self.
Vitors Hand Was in there & as I saw that Night Vitor Left Champion.

Randy Made Sure To stay clear of Belforts Hands This Time.
He played a smart Game. He took Vitor apart.


----------



## ace (Aug 25, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> a second triangle would be even better. Couture will probably beat Silva, but now I just want to see someone beat him.
> 
> I want to see more of My Favs. BJ Penn, Duane Ludwig, Carlos Newton, Frank Mir, and Daiju Takase.



In This Sport U can Never say 100% Who Will 
Win. And Randy Has had his Share of Losses.

Enson Taped Him Out Via Arm Bar Ricco Beat Him as did Josh & Did Valentine
& Mikhail Illoukhine.. Randy is once again at The Top of The Mountain 
Who Can Nock him off I don't know.


But I would Like to see Him & Frank Shamrock
Throw Down.


----------



## ace (Aug 25, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> After seeing How Vitor took out Randy Last Time.
> I thought for sure it was going to be a replay.
> 
> Randy Coutor Used The Fence to Avoid Vitors Hard
> ...



My key word here is I thought.
And Yes I thought Wrong Randy Did a Smart Fight.
Throwing Down With Vitor did not work Last Time.
So He went to his Strenths & it Worked .


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 25, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> The Glove did not Slam Against Randys Face all By it Self.
> Vitors Hand Was in there & as I saw that Night Vitor Left Champion.


Yeah but it was luck.

If I had a luckly hit like that I'm sure I could cause a cut like Randy's...it was luck not skill that won that fight.


----------



## ace (Aug 25, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> Yeah but it was luck.
> 
> If I had a luckly hit like that I'm sure I could cause a cut like Randy's...it was luck not skill that won that fight.




U are Right it was Luck Every Fighter wants 
all the Luck He or she can get.

Luck is part of the Game.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 19, 2004)

After watching all three of the Vitor Couture fights I saw Randy wins 9-10 of them.  He has to much control in the clinch agianst the fense and on the ground smushing Vitor in the fense for him to beat Randy more then 10% of the time with the puchers chance that Vitor has.  Vitor is not slick enough on the ground to get Randy.  Who has improved his ground game so much since the last time he was subbed that those subs are no longer relavent to the fighter he is.  It will take a guy with skills like Verismo or Penn or Nog to tap Randy, Power grapplers like Arona, Vitor, Sperry, Mir don't have the tools to overpower randy on the ground.  I am not saying they can't tap him out just that it is not very likely.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 19, 2004)

Belfort has a shoot at beating him, always will.  I give an edge to Randy, but Vitor has proven that he is a very dangerous fighter... All he seems to have to do is rock a guy once and then pound him till the ref steps in.

As for the cut, yes it was luck.  Yes it was fast.  But cuts end fights all the time.  In the rematch Vitor got cut, and I believe it was by a accidental head butt...

Randy will eventually have to lose, and if I had to guess to who I'd say either Belfort or Liddell.  

Chuck was impressive against him too, Being able to stand up when Randy is holding you down has got to be damn near impossible.  He's just got to figure out a way to hit him more...

Funny thing is... Randy is definately one of the top wrestlers out there...  but he has turned himself into one of the top strikers too.  Which makes him even more dangerous because he can unload his strikes full out against a striker (like liddell) and not have it come back at him, because if it does he can take the guy down...

I just want to see Vitor beat up Tito now, that would make me happy.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 20, 2004)

I really don't know who could beat Randy in a cage at light Heavyweight.  Nobody comes to mind.  Maybe Silva but I doubt even he coiuld.  Randy is so dominating in the cage.   The only way he loses pretty much is someon puts him on his back.


----------

